# Pre-made Tenons



## Sherry12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy pre-made loose tenons ?


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Curious… Wouldn't it be easier to make them from the boards you wish to use and have them the size you desire? Not sure if there is a market for pre made tenons or not. Only example I believe I have seen is premade wooden fence sections for the premade posts… What do you have in mind?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the festool domino tenons?


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Good call Chrisstef… I wasn't familiar with the festool joinery, would certainly make things conveinent once I win the lotto… Thanks for the info


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/domino-joining/c/1001/

Bob is the best in Customer Service.

Dominos and loose tenons for inside and outside applications
are available.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Lee valley floating tenons.


----------



## Sherry12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info so far. The Lee Valley tenons may be the answer NiteWalker. Will find out about other sizes too. Thank you.


----------

